# How do I increase the BTU output from my grill?



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Got tired of buying semi high dolllar gas grills. So, I went with a less expensive model.

But, it doesnt get hot enough for my liking. How can i increase the heat? are there replacement flame deals that are higher output?

what are my options?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Adjustable regulator, the factory ones are set at about 4#'s buy one of these and you can melt the burner...
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200591693_200591693?cm_ven=google_PPC&cm_cat=Dynamic










John


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I didnt know it was purely a funtions of the regulator. Thats cool. thanks


----------



## Franklin (Oct 7, 2005)

I've got a small weber, I would call it a tailgate grill, that doesn't get as hot as I would like. Is there any negatives, it looks like a turkey fryer regulator, will that work?


----------

